# antiques



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Link no worky. You can't link to something on your own hard drive unless you have your own domain.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What link?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What link?




```
[IMaGe]http://201100403_04[/IMaGe]
```


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

_Last edited by Electric Al; Today at 01:31 PM. Reason: OOPS. I guess I am an antique, I cant figure out how to post an image !!! _

Try this.


----------

